# Problèmes de sons: un seul coté fonctionne et pourtant ....



## Skittles (21 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir , 

Je vais tentez d'être le plus clair possible avec mes problèmes rencontrez depuis 15 jours avec mon i-pod nano 2 Go qui n'est plus sous garantie car je l'ai depuis environs 2 ans et demi.

Du jour au lendemain un seul coté de mes écouteurs donnait du son , je les avaient essayé sur mon pc et il en était de même donc pour moi il était clair que le probleme venait de la! (je les avaient depuis un moment déja).

Quand  j'ai utiliser mes nouveaux écouteurs sur mon ipod quelle ne fut ma tête lorsque ces derniers ne donnaient du son toujours que d'un coté  mais en 'jouant' avec le cable ca à fonctinner nikel pendant peut etre...2heures.:mouais:
Sur mon pc ces ecouteurs marchaient nikel aussi...

Entre temps j'ai effectuer un voyage en train et comme par magie le son était de retour des deux cotés !

Depuis ce n'est plus le cas ! mes tout nouveaux ecouteurs ne fonctionent  que d'un coté autant sur mon ipod que sur l'ordi!
Comment est ce possible qu'un ipod 'casse' des ecouteurs ?? 

Je tiens à préciser que mon ipod fonctionne super bien quand j'ecoute de la musique via une  station :rateau:
Alors pourqoi n'es ce pas le cas avec des ecouteurs?? 
Je suis completement perdue et je ne trouve pas de réponses à mes problemes sur internet 

En esperant avoir des réponses 

merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2009)

bonjour
c'est un souci réccurent sur tous les péripheriques " baladeurs avec écouteurs"
(walkman , clef avec audio, discman , ipod telephones etc)

c'est souvent une affaire de prise male-femelle( coté peripheriques ou écouteurs) ou de cable qui a des contacts déficients( fils qui se tordent trop ou au contraire tirés droit


----------



## phil76320 (2 Juin 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> c'est un souci réccurent sur tous les péripheriques " baladeurs avec écouteurs"
> (walkman , clef avec audio, discman , ipod telephones etc)
> 
> c'est souvent une affaire de prise male-femelle( coté peripheriques ou écouteurs) ou de cable qui a des contacts déficients( fils qui se tordent trop ou au contraire tirés droit



Bonjour,
J'ai le même souci que skittles, vous dites que cela est surement du a un problème de câble avec des contact déficient, mais comment remédié a ce soucis sans avoir a acheté un nouveau casque s'il vous plait?


----------



## daffyb (2 Juin 2015)

regarde si tu n'as pas des minous au fond de la prise casque. Utilise un cure dent pour le nettoyage.


----------

